# Seiko Five...



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

As I wear my new arrival - a Seiko Five... cue rough & ready pix...



















...just love the "Five" logo etched into the dial!

Anyways... was wondering just how many versions, styles or designs there were of the ubiquitous Seiko Five?

Would anyone know - would even Seiko know







?

Would you agree that the 'Five' is equivalent to the Swatch - except you don't need batteries and perhaps they're not as funky?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Glad your enjoying it mate


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive just aquired my first seiko 5 ,still awaiting delivery .

but i won it on a lucky bid and was thinking of outing it but having seen the white one in this thread ill probably keep it now exactly the same as that but blue face ,im looking forward to it turning up now.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Good question about how many Seiko 5 designs are out there







one answer I don't know









Brought one a couple of years ago from our host and they offer great value


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i reckon its subliminal theres one on that vodafone advert thats raining watches and parts - i keep looking at it to recognise some watches and thats the only one i can recognise ,so that led me to buy one .

i hope its nice when it turns up - i havent had a new watch now for about 2 weeks.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> i reckon its subliminal theres one on that vodafone advert thats raining watches and parts - i keep looking at it to recognise some watches and thats the only one i can recognise ,so that led me to buy one .
> 
> i hope its nice when it turns up - i havent had a new watch now for about 2 weeks.


Is that the one thats in close up with the raised indicies?

If so, its not a '5' ..It was my first thought too, but '5's have day date displays that one on the ad doesnt.....

Ive looked at it loads on pause and I cant work it out, it almost looks like a Mindo but Im not certain....


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

i now have three seiko 5 and absolutely love them, they may be cheap, but i would rather spend â‚¬35 incl delivery on one on ebay, then buy a piece of junk fashion quartz watch for â‚¬150 on the high street. they are also the only automatic i will buy now given my experience of the cost of getting expensive watches serviced.

dan.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice watch Langtoftlad









Seiko 5's are excellent watches - I've had a few in the past but only have 1 now. Mine's a vintage example & uses the 6119 movement, it dates from February 1976 & keeps excellent time.

When I got the watch the crystal was seriously scratched - so much so that I could barely read the time. Another forum member offered to polish the crystal for me & the results are superb. I don't wear it very often now (no idea why







) but I decided to give it a go this morning ................... it's still one of my favourites despite it being just a simple no frills watch


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my seiko 5 turned up this morning ,7009-8150 .

a little bit on the small size ,but in good condition -but the bracelet it is on is so small that i can only presume a small child has been using it ,so that will have to be changed .

the jury is out .

back to the advert - my knowledge is small in comparison to some of the heavyweights upon this site ,but im learning everyday . if you say its a mindo then i believe you .


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Pardon my typo, I meant Mido









I dont think is even, but its sure not a '5'


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Ive looked at it loads on pause


you sad :*****:









What the hell did Aly say? Or is it whilst she's out of the house


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ummm you got me there.......









Nothing I do would make me seem any more of a saddo to her now....


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

I have several Seiko 5's (5 or 6 at last count)they are great little watches!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A 5 was one of my first automatic buys; a lucky choice which has left me with a great deal of respect for these cheap, reliable, well designed watches. Like my other favourite beater, the Amphibia, they do everything you want of a watch, and they look good too. Result. And cheap as chips, too.

This one arrived yesterday, from the sales forum, and once again I found myself wondering why I don't buy more of them. Maybe I will...



Have a good weekend all.


----------



## agent_tom (Jul 1, 2007)

How about some mil inspired fives ?


----------

